# sumo pics -----> 5 to 6 months old.



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

hi everyone......sumo is now 6 months old and weights 45 pounds.

heres sumo @ 5 months old.


























heres some recent pics of sumo at 6 months old.


























































he is turning out to be a very sweet and loving dog.... cant wait til he matures.... hope you guys like the update pics.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

OhMyGawd! He's so beautiful, I totally love him.  The last picture just seems so priceless.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent! I love mostly white pit bulls and miss mine very dearly. I think you better wash his ears a little better though cause that right one still seems dirty LOL


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful! He looks amazing. I love that crop too! He's looking really good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Sumo  He got big wow. He looks great


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*OMG What a precious little white animal!!! I love him!!! Such great pics, especially the last one.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> OhMyGawd! He's so beautiful, I totally love him.  The last picture just seems so priceless.


Totally agree!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking boy!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's looking AWESOME! 
He reminds me so much of Molly!


----------

